
What Web Page Structure Reveals on News Quality - shawndumas
https://mondaynote.com/what-web-page-structure-reveals-on-news-quality-67b845e230db
======
philiphodgen
What are the unintended consequences of screening out "fake news"? It is a bit
alarming to have a whitelist of approved authors, as this article suggests.

It seems to me that the Problem of Fake News is manufactured. The reason there
is a Problem? Because the holders of power suffered in the last election.

Let's call "fake news" what it is -- lies and propaganda.

Lies and propaganda will not go away. Ever.

Systemic efforts to shut down lies and propaganda (from the people we abhor)
will sooner or later be used against the architects of these systems.

